# Freedom Filter ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'd like to hear some opinions on this. I came across an advertisement in FAMA magazine for the All Flo Freedom Filter from this company : 

www.freedomaquarium.com

It is officially approved by the Brooklyn Aquarium Society.

I'm almost considering getting this but not too sure at this point. Also, can this be used with 2 SEIO m620 powerheads as I planned on getting ?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

BAS represent baby 

But the only way to test it out is to hear testimonials and the product looks fairly new for reviews. Maybe im wrong, hopefully someone has had a successful run with it.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I've seen it advertised before. Have yet to hear anything more on it. I know I would not trust something that makes so many claims. If it sounds too good to be true........


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You read my mind Reefneck. Not saying it doesn't work. It might be a good skimmer and filter. I do have a hard time believing its an all in one that is effective in all aspects.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I did read the testamonials on their website. I'm interested in hearing from those who have used it. What got my attention is the carbon part in that freedom filter. Wondered about the impact involved with the corals.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I posted a thread on www.manhattanreefs.com , which is a local reef "society" many of which are a part of the Brooklyn Aquarium Society. Here is a link to the thread so you could see what the guys say, first hand.

http://www.manhattanreefs.com/forum/general-discussion/18110-freedom-filter.html


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I can say it doesn't work... I've seen these things in action... if thats what you could call it? The skimmer is sub par, the flow is not what it claims to be, and frankly its just a nitrate factory like all skilter filters. Frankly, our 120 gallon at the place I used to work at looked better with an old fasion wet dry filter and canister on it.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Well - that just about sums up my decision. I've decided not to pursue this product.


----------

